# Soo... do you drink while scoring?



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2020)

I noticed whenever I imbibe a bit of the fine fluids, I feel much more confident in playing my piano.
I do stuff I would normally not do. Improvise bolder. Play wild. Use woodwinds.

How do you do? And yes, I am a bit drunk at the very moment.

Perhaps I am bored, it's warm, it's summer, the sea of exciting new sample libraries and games has dried up for the moment.
Maybe I should start reading again? 2 new Dresden Files Books this year.

Well, here is something to discuss, if you feel like it. 

Cheers!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 24, 2020)

When I have a couple of beers before a gig, I feel much more confident playing my guitar. Objectively, however, I play noticeably worse.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Objectively, however, I play noticeably worse.


But, don't you feel good while doing so?


----------



## GNP (Aug 24, 2020)

I just drink, music or no music.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2020)

GNP said:


> I just drink, music or no music.


That is okay. But know your limits!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 24, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> But, don't you feel good while doing so?


On balance I feel better playing better, and knowing that beer is waiting when we've finished the set.


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 24, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> I noticed whenever I imbibe a bit of the fine fluids, I feel much more confident in playing my piano.
> I do stuff I would normally not do. Improvise bolder. Play wild. Use woodwinds.
> 
> How do you do? And yes, I am a bit drunk at the very moment.
> ...


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> On balance I feel better playing better, and knowing that beer is waiting when we've finished the set.


But if your audience is drunk too, do they care? :D I understand your point though.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 24, 2020)

I very much enjoy that working from a studio at home I'm able to drink on the job. There is a sweet spot though... very similar to my golf game... 1-2 glasses of wine and I am focused in and time flies and good things happen, musically... around the 3rd glass of wine I suddenly find myself engaged in discord, facebook, vi-c, what's on espn right now should I wager on it... and no music is happening. I'm not really aware of the switch or when it happens. Fortunately I usually get most of my work done in the mornings...


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 24, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> But if your audience is drunk too, do they care? :D I understand your point though.


Oh no, of course the audience can't tell the difference.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I very much enjoy that working from a studio at home I'm able to drink on the job. There is a sweet spot though... very similar to my golf game... 1-2 glasses of wine and I am focused in and time flies and good things happen, musically... around the 3rd glass of wine I suddenly find myself engaged in discord, facebook, vi-c, what's on espn right now should I wager on it... and no music is happening. I'm not really aware of the switch or when it happens. Fortunately I usually get most of my work done in the mornings...


So that is your third glass of wine right now?  Very good!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 24, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> So that is your third glass of wine right now?


9:30am.... hmmm... well don't think I'm not considering it anyway...


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 24, 2020)

I drink all the time - water, coffee, tea, sodas...... I even drink while I'm driving! 

Oh, you mean alcohol. Not much because it tends to make me sleepy.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 24, 2020)

When I drink I buy sound libraries. 100 $ feels like 10 $.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 24, 2020)

Scoring as in getting laid?


----------



## starise (Aug 24, 2020)

Well, at least you didn't ask if we score while drinking. I have known a few of those. Anything they did was "while drinking". 

I find one drink usually takes the edge off of my nervousness if playing live. If I drink much while making music in the studio my stuff sounds wonderful until the next day. Somehow it all changes overnight into a string of partially painted turds.

I recently bought myself a wine cooler that holds something like 36 bottles of wine. A poor man's wine cellar. I've been trying to learn the different wines to see which I like. I have discovered that this is a lifelong thing. No two Roses taste the same. Not two Merlot taste the same. So at some point I just take a glass every now and then. Put that education on the back burner. Three glasses of wine I function ok. A few beers I'm ok. Went to Ireland at a party and I don't know what the heck they had in those jugs but It was so good I had a few pitchers of it both the red and the white. A total introvert turned into Mr personality. I wouldn't shut up. The change was almost scary......so I only have some occasionally now. It's a fun hobby in moderation. That's the key word for me- Moderation. No matter what I'm doing.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes indeed... a fine single malt Scotch whiskey! (followed by a lot of piano roll editing the next morning)


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 24, 2020)

I killed my Mackie 1202 mixer because of too many belgian beers accidentally spilled on it. Those beers are quite sticky when they dry.


----------



## CT (Aug 24, 2020)

I always keep a bottle of absinthe next to my desk.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 24, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> When I drink I buy sound libraries. 100 $ feels like 10 $.


How practical!

However I keep it simple with water & coffee


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Aug 24, 2020)

Very interesting question


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 24, 2020)

I appreciate junmaijingu sake when composing. 
Don’t get me wrong, music is just the excuse to drink sake.


----------



## brek (Aug 24, 2020)

When I'm in the zone I easily burn through about a 12 pack of seltzer water. 

Sometimes I'll have a beer before sitting down for an all-nighter, but it usually hurts more than it helps (I struggle enough as it is with maintaining focus and not falling down an ADHD rabbit hole). It's a very fine line between being calm and relaxed and just wanting to go to bed. My buzzed brain is also more likely to suggest that it won't be so bad if I just put it off until tomorrow.

There have been some occasions where it's all come together - but may as well be chasing unicorns.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm addicted to Pepsi Max...in recovery though


----------



## Saxer (Aug 24, 2020)

When I drink I stop working in my studio. One beer or wine is enough to morph myself into a relaxed procrastination king. Different thing when playing live (most of my gigs are at parties/weddings where everybody is drinking).


----------



## GtrString (Aug 24, 2020)

I drink coffee all the time, and I got no time for alcohol. The stuff just takes up space from my coffee, so I cant be bothered..


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't drink. That's the only way I can afford orchestral tools being the peasant that I am


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 25, 2020)

I like a drink (whisky) when I'm trying to compose late at night.
I'm not very good anyway. With or without a drink. But with a drink it matters a bit less


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 25, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I very much enjoy that working from a studio at home I'm able to drink on the job. There is a sweet spot though... very similar to my golf game... 1-2 glasses of wine and I am focused in and time flies and good things happen, musically... around the 3rd glass of wine I suddenly find myself engaged in discord, facebook, vi-c, what's on espn right now should I wager on it... and no music is happening. I'm not really aware of the switch or when it happens. Fortunately I usually get most of my work done in the mornings...


It's the same in software development apparently: https://xkcd.com/323/


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 25, 2020)

Drinking practically stops my productivity. So I stay disciplined knowing that after that first sip I'm done for the day.

A good Sativa on the other hand, is wonderful for composing...


----------



## Martin S (Aug 25, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Drinking practically stops my productivity. So I stay disciplined knowing that after that first sip I'm done for the day.
> 
> A good Sativa on the other hand, is wonderful for composing...



+1 

Being an Acoustic (upright - or.. well, maybe less upright) Bass Player (mostly Jazz), drinking instantly kills my intonation, chops and ability to perform and interact with my bandmates. But a good Sativa...Oooohh, the exact opposite is happening. Proof is in our own (badly made - for reference only) recordings of our Live gigs : "WTF ??!!? .. Did I/We really play that ??!?"


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 25, 2020)

Coffee in the morning. Post lunch, Earl Grey (black) with a Rich Tea biscuit. Good social manners here in England-shire.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 25, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Drinking practically stops my productivity. So I stay disciplined knowing that after that first sip I'm done for the day.
> 
> A good Sativa on the other hand, is wonderful for composing...




+1
Sometimes Sativa sometimes Indica,I’m not picky 💨 occasionally I will add a glass of wine or a beer and I’m in gear 😋


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2020)

Not a drop, it completely destroys my musical judgement. I need to be 100% sober or it all turns into a wash of noise haha


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 25, 2020)

Greg said:


> Not a drop, it completely destroys my musical judgement. I need to be 100% sober or it all turns into a wash of noise haha




lol 😂 

Before I called myself kgdrum I used to go by kglovesnoise!

You might be onto something...........


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 25, 2020)

No. Just camomile tea with some honey, then oatmeal and an apple. Oh and crack cocaine.


----------



## Soundlex (Aug 25, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Use woodwinds.


You need to drink to use woodwinds!! So good


----------



## josephspirits (Aug 25, 2020)

Martin S said:


> +1
> 
> Being an Acoustic (upright - or.. well, maybe less upright) Bass Player (mostly Jazz), drinking instantly kills my intonation, chops and ability to perform and interact with my bandmates. But a good Sativa...Oooohh, the exact opposite is happening. Proof is in our own (badly made - for reference only) recordings of our Live gigs : "WTF ??!!? .. Did I/We really play that ??!?"



People love to talk about it like it will take away from productivity but it can really help open up a lot of doors, for a lot of people, especially in terms of musical confidence, improvisation, and putting all your hard earned skills to use in a way that allows you to be in the moment and be creative. I feel a bit guilty sometimes that not everyone gets to experience that kind of thing, but then again I also feel bad for people who think they can't make music, when they definitely could (they probably just need a lift up!)


----------



## robgb (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't drink at all.
I used to get stoned and write, but after a couple decades my brain started rejecting weed, so I quit that too.
Now I'm stone cold sober. Always.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 26, 2020)

robgb said:


> my brain started rejecting weed


I tried, many times, but it just never seemed to have any positive effect on me. Just burning my lungs.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 26, 2020)

I never drink while doing any kind of work or activity, physically or mentally. It's a terrible habit.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm with Jimmy above. However _after_ the gig/session/job was done, there was nothing better than going to a boozer with a load of musos and then getting in trouble with the wife 5 hours later. I never have and never will drink whilst writing as that is the most self defeating thing I can imagine. ymmv...obviously.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 26, 2020)

mikeh-375 said:


> I'm with Jimmy above. However _after_ the gig/session/job was done, there was nothing better than going to a boozer with a load of musos and then getting in trouble with the wife 5 hours later.



I like cutting straight to the woman trouble -the good kind, haha. Booze optional.


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 26, 2020)

I sometimes drink but it doesn't help, and tends to make me call it a day earlier than I normally would.
Pot otoh can help but only in moderate quantity (which is not my strong suit: I'm more an all or nothing guy)

So... Hi, I'm Fred and I'm a potaholic.


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 26, 2020)

I’ll drink before scoring then have a smoke after scoring.


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 26, 2020)

Now I know a musician and sound engineer who has such an impatient/angry character that he needs to smoke insane amounts of pot just in order to be civilized (he once broke his keyboard in half on stage because the monitors' sound wasn't good). Within a pot cloud, he's perfectly civil, and a very good engineer. Which is amazing to me: I wouldn't be able to hear anything, in his shoes. But without it, I'm afraid he would throw the computer out the window (no pun intended) at the first hint of a bug.

I won't give names away


----------



## MGdepp (Aug 26, 2020)

My compositions usually tend to be the best ones on cocain or heroin.


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 26, 2020)

Dark roast coffee is my go to. 
Some years back I ran across a tip about maximizing your coffee enjoyment from an Ursula K Le Guin blog posting: routinely switch out the brands. 
I do the coffee brand switch out but also have mastered the art of mixing to taste: Starbucks French Roast, Nabob Bold, Melita Dark, Kicking Horse Kick Ass.


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 26, 2020)

Greg said:


> Not a drop, it completely destroys my musical judgement. I need to be 100% sober or it all turns into a wash of noise haha


While pot can be inspiring for arranging (but not for recording: I just record hours of improv, and then good luck to sort that out!), it destroys my mixing abilities: I start obsessing on details and loose all perception of the ensemble.



MGdepp said:


> My compositions usually tend to be the best ones on cocain or heroin.


On that topic:








'Under Pressure' Was a Wild 24-Hour Improvised Coke Bender


In other words, it was a perfectly average Queen and/or Bowie party.



www.cracked.com


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 26, 2020)

b_elliott said:


> Some years back I ran across a tip about maximizing your coffee enjoyment from an Ursula K Le Guin blog posting: routinely switch out the brands.



Why? My experience with Coffee and Cola is that I can get "used to" different brands, and when I switch I think the others all taste bad, even if I liked them before. After a while I get used to it again, rinse and repeat, so I don't see any benefit for me in regular switching.

Perhaps its because I'm not a coffee "connaisseur" and rather have a caffein addiction that demands to be fed.




hbjdk said:


> I'm addicted to Pepsi Max...in recovery though



I know that pain, stay strong my friend! Currently I manage to stay away from those kinds of drinks. 

They must have had a bad batch in production recently because during my last relapse I got a bottle that tasted really bad and somehow that did wonders against the cravings. So in case you fall off the wagon again, try putting in something that clashes with the taste in a bad way, it might help.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 26, 2020)

It is such an expensive habit to drink Pepsi Max! Plus it's bad for your teeth. 19 days and counting


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 26, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> It is such an expensive habit to drink Pepsi Max! Plus it's bad for your teeth. 19 days and counting



Yeah, when I did the math I thought "Yikes, at that rate I'm spending like 700,- bucks a year on stuff that's bad for me. That's a couple sample libraries...", but I still didn't stop at that time because it's just so damn addictive.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 26, 2020)

Being drunk is only a problem during the hard sales times. It loosens the inhibitions to spend money.

Making music, sober? Is that possible?


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 26, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Being drunk is only a problem during the hard sales times. It loosens the inhibitions to spend money.


tends to unleash compulsive eating too, if you have that (or anything compulsive i suppose)


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2020)

I stopped drinking on June 6th 2020 when I was suffering from stress and anxiety due to work and lockdown Fear and uncertainty.

Since that day I’ve dropped 28 pounds, saved loads of money and feel 300% better.

I also started walking 5 miles a day 7 days a week...

I used alcohol to relieve stress and anxiety...but all it does is exacerbate things...The first two weeks were hard but one month in I noticed a change in myself and how I was feeling.

The temporary alcohol fix just lasted hours....I felt better for short period. Not drinking just makes me feel better all the time...I have more energy, more self belief, more drive and my coping mechanism seems to be drastically in tune...

On my walks I have taken a little digital recorder and hum tunes and parts and rhythms as I go...When I get home and I’m feeling the urge to self medicate I’ll go on my computer and try to orchestrate my walk hums and funny noises....

Meaning is found for me ,in the process whatever that may be....but drinking for me was not a meaningful process. It was an illusion. I May drink again but right now I feel that would be a backwards step for my body , soul and mind.

Cheers


----------



## robcs (Aug 26, 2020)

Last time I drank while writing music I ended up adding a part for bagpipes. Haven’t touched a drop since.

Actually, on a serious note, I find I can’t drink any more these days. A few years ago I started getting a hangover after just one small drink, then I started getting it very soon after drinking, and it would last into the next day.These days, it’s just not worth wiping out hours or a day of productivity, so I stick to soft drinks.


----------



## Denkii (Aug 26, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> My compositions usually tend to be the best ones on cocain or heroin.


Why not both, staypuft style.


----------



## J-M (Aug 26, 2020)

Alcohol is expensive and I'm too much of a skinflint to buy any - I use that money for guitar strings instead.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 26, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Now I know a musician and sound engineer who has such an impatient/angry character that he needs to smoke insane amounts of pot just in order to be civilized (he once broke his keyboard in half on stage because the monitors' sound wasn't good). Within a pot cloud, he's perfectly civil, and a very good engineer.



That's what you call addiction. What a jackass.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 26, 2020)

Use to when I was younger. But alcohol no longer agrees with me. Even just one or two drinks and I'll feel crappy for a day or two. Not worth it.


----------



## josephspirits (Aug 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I stopped drinking on June 6th 2020 when I was suffering from stress and anxiety due to work and lockdown Fear and uncertainty.
> 
> Since that day I’ve dropped 28 pounds, saved loads of money and feel 300% better.
> 
> ...



Congrats man, that's something to be proud of! I would be nothing without long walks, and I'm a big advocate for carrying a recorder like that.


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 29, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> That's what you call addiction. What a jackass.


Sure. But he's the best music mixer I know, so he gets a pass.


----------



## starise (Sep 2, 2020)

Pot will give you big boobies.....and cancer if it isn't filtered. No I'm not a troll. Yes I am kidding, sort of. The big boobies part is something I have observed and read about. For a woman I guess it isn't such a bad thing. For a guy though...........

No matter what it is, there is some effect from it.

Seriously I never smoked pot. I found a bunch once. I'm guessing it wasn't accidentally put where I found it. The muther load. It was a lot of pot. I had the opportunity to smoke it then. Didn't even think about it. We all have our vices. I wish mine was physical exercise.Some people get high on exercise. 
My get up and go got up and went. Hopefully it will return.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 2, 2020)

starise said:


> Pot will give you big boobies.....and cancer if it isn't filtered. No I'm not a troll. Yes I am kidding, sort of. The big boobies part is something I have observed and read about. For a woman I guess it isn't such a bad thing. For a guy though...........
> 
> No matter what it is, there is some effect from it.
> 
> ...



Ahh, that's where they come from.

Push-ups have become a fundamental part of my life. Guess I should thank pot for that.


----------



## starise (Sep 2, 2020)

I hate to admit I have the moobies problem even though I've never smoked pot. I couldn't imagine how bad it would be now if I had smoked it. 
It's tough enough on the trampoline when they get to swinging in counter motion. Imagine that in 4k slow motion. Second thought. Not a good idea. I usually keep my shirt on at the beach. The female sasquatches come after me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 17, 2020)

Tried to drink myself to death by 30, like many of my idols. Didn’t happen.

Redoubled my efforts, tried to drink myself to death by 40. No success.

I’m 66🥃, still drinking (not quite as much) and trying to figure out how it all went so wrong.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 17, 2020)

I always need to drink to score


----------

